

SoundCloud: Send & receive music like never before - ericw
http://soundcloud.com/

======
alx
Anyone has an invite? I'd like one :) alx.girard@gmail.com

------
ian
i've been playing about with this, it's very slickly implemented. love the in
track comments.

